# Community > Resource Library >  The red Deer (Banwell)

## Pengy

I have a mint copy of the above named book that is never going to get read or appreciated by your`s truly. 
Full title is; The NZ big game records series. The Red Deer. Part 1 (volume 5)

If anyone would like to borrow, swap or even buy it, let me know.
I am open to reasonable suggestions.


This is the one  http://www.trademe.co.nz/books/nonfi...-766297342.htm

----------


## Pengy

I should have been clearer. Ignore the price in the TM link. I am not looking for that sort of $$$

----------


## Pengy

Book is off to Kudu in Wanganui asap. On long term loan so if you want a looksy, let him know

----------


## Pengy

@Kudu
If you still have this, can you let me know please

----------


## Double Shot

Finally decide to read something mate...? I have parts 1&2... good read actually, just saying

----------


## Pengy

> Finally decide to read something mate...? I have parts 1&2... good read actually, just saying


It is mine DS. Just want it back to lend to another mate

----------


## Kudu

Hi Pengy,
Yup I still have it. We have just been moving and I know it is in a box somewhere. Do you want it sent back to you or somewhere else?

----------


## Pengy

> Hi Pengy,
> Yup I still have it. We have just been moving and I know it is in a box somewhere. Do you want it sent back to you or somewhere else?


Choice. I will pm you Kudu. Thanks  :Thumbsup:

----------

